# MOTW is.....Spiffybeth



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

Member of the week is

Spiffybeth

so get asking questions!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, wow 

hmmm ... what is your favourite piece of clothing?

Send us a picture with you in it


----------



## jols (Mar 24, 2008)

fave food

fave holiday

fave tv prog

fave band/singer

fave piece of camera equipment [not camera]


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> oh, wow
> 
> hmmm ... what is your favourite piece of clothing?
> 
> Send us a picture with you in it



my favorite article of clothing would be my bra, i think.  so here i am...underneath the beater (which i also love) is a bra


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

jols said:


> fave food
> 
> fave holiday
> 
> ...



crab

christmas

Law and Order: SVU or heroes

i dont have a favorite band or singer

135mm f/2.8


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

whats your favourite photo you've ever taken and why?

whats the best photo you've ever seen?

tell us your funniest joke, and don't even think of nicking any of mine


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 24, 2008)

Where would you like to travel?

Do you have any pets? If not, are you a cat or a dog person?

Do you play any instruments?

Can you speak any other languages?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> whats your favourite photo you've ever taken and why?
> 
> whats the best photo you've ever seen?
> 
> tell us your funniest joke, and don't even think of nicking any of mine



my favorite pictures are on my computer at home so you'll have to wait.

the best photo ive ever seen? i dont even have a guess, but i think this one is my favorite photo.  

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1512/loversbeach2mx.jpg

you've already seen what i think is my funniest joke.  its now gone.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 24, 2008)

if you won one million dollars, but you could only spend it on one item, what would you buy?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 24, 2008)

Assignment for ya:

-take a picture of yourself making a funny face and post;

-take a picture of your pet (you have one, don't you?) and post;

-take a picture of your fave food and post.

That's it, for now...


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Where would you like to travel?
> 
> Do you have any pets? If not, are you a cat or a dog person?
> 
> ...



id like to travel all over, but the number 1 and 2 spots on my list of places to travel before i die are hawaii and egypt, respectively.  but id like to visit warm places mostly...places with beaches. maldives, the carribean, turkey, greece. id like to see europe. most of asia doesnt interest me much. oh. id love to do the great barrier reef.  central america.  im pretty open and i havent traveled anywhere yet. what a bummer. 

i had a cat named sam. he was my boy but i gave him away shortly after i finished school to go to a better home where he was allowed to go inside. i miss him.  but im a dog person more than a cat person, but my cat thought he was a dog

i played the violin in grades 3-5 and despised it. im glad i quit. 

i can speak some spanish, but not nearly as much as id like to be able to. of course, i understand much more than i can speak.  and my german is god awful.... you rest, you rust!  lol


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i had a cat named sam. he was my boy but i gave him away...


layball:




spiffybeth said:


> i played the violin in grades 3-5 and despised it. im glad i quit.


 :stun::stun::cheer: Good for you!  Must have had a despicable violin teacher.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> if you won one million dollars, but you could only spend it on one item, what would you buy?



well that's a tough question. and it would depend on my location and state of mind. for example, if i was in NJ and hungry, id spend it on dumplings from the mongolian grill. but if i was at the beach, id spend it on sun tan lotion. id like a sherpa, but i think i might spend it on film. lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of 35mm film.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> layball:



he went to a better home where he could have lots of attention and be inside. im not happy about my decision, but it was best for the boy.


----------



## skier66 (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Member of the week is
> 
> Spiffybeth
> 
> so get asking questions!!!!


 

Congrats Beth!
:cheers:

Jump ahead 10 years in life and tell us the top 10 things that happened during those 10 years.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

imagine your me for a minute.

yeah you like that don't you? feels odd though don't it? and no I don't quite understand whats going on in my head either.

anyway...

baring in mind I've always wanted a Canon 500mm F4 lens and baring in mind that a friend of mine will be part exchanging his in the shop I work at when Canon release the 800mm F5.6 but baring in mind that the 500mm is too big and heavy for airshows and doesn't focus close enough for wildlife centres and baring in mind that the only place it would be any good is a lake not far from where I live and hey £2300 is a lot of money for a lens that wouldn't get much use, should I of had a shave this morning as I'm now starting to look like Grizzly Adams?

Also should I of used a bit more punctuation in that last question?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

these are in no particular order

1. i successfully went back to school and got my masters in meteorology!

2. i continued on and got my phd in tropical meteorology!

3. ant and i got married  

4. im teaching/researching at a university

5. i traveled to Hawaii and Egypt and then went to israel and took a glass bottomed boat ride

6. i got a dog and a cat. 

7. kids?????????? 

8. ive learned matlab and can program successfully. 

9. ive moved closer to my brother or him to me.

10. ive left this god awful job!!!!  :cheer:


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> imagine your me for a minute.
> 
> yeah you like that don't you? feels odd though don't it? and no I don't quite understand whats going on in my head either.
> 
> ...



i think you last question was just fine without punctuation. 

and no, dont shave. the grizzlier you look, the better.


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> these are in no particular order
> 
> *1. i successfully went back to school and got my masters in meteorology!*
> 
> ...


 
nerd... I guess that makes me a little bit of a nerd knowing how much of a nerd you have to be to do all those things...

If you were a tornado, what kind of tornado would you be and why?


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> imagine your me for a minute.
> 
> yeah you like that don't you? feels odd though don't it? and no I don't quite understand whats going on in my head either.
> 
> ...


 
LP... you never fail to crack me up.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> nerd... I guess that makes me a little bit of a nerd knowing how much of a nerd you have to be to do all those things...
> 
> If you were a tornado, what kind of tornado would you be and why?



without a doubt i'd be an F-5 rope tornado :heart:  and the supercell that id spawn from would have Kelvin-Helmholtz clouds and the sickest mammatus you've ever seen.


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2008)

Beth: I'll have to ask you to edit Post #8. Apparently some members are finding it inappropriate in a public forum.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Okay, back to it, people....


----------



## Spidy (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrat's Spiffybeth!

Favorites:

Color:
Shape:
Food:
Car:
Male Actor:
Female Actor:
Movie:
TV Show:

Post three pictures of you in your everyday life


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Spidy said:


> Congrat's Spiffybeth!
> 
> Favorites:
> 
> ...


blue
cone
crab
dodge viper. couldnt tell you why, but ive always adored them. 
brad pitt/ pierce brosnan
i dont have a favorite female actor
amelie
law and order: svu or heroes

the pictures will have to wait until i get home.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

terri said:


> Beth: I'll have to ask you to edit Post #8. Apparently some members are finding it inappropriate in a public forum.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Okay, back to it, people....



I'm sorry for the inconvenience!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 24, 2008)

so you know about the weather then eh? 

well is it gonna rain on my birthday??

and can it really rain cats and dogs? or is that question a bit too british for you?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so you know about the weather then eh?
> 
> well is it gonna rain on my birthday??
> 
> and can it really rain cats and dogs? or is that question a bit too british for you?


when's your birthday?  i have a 50% chance of _guessing_ correctly.

ive never heard of it raining cats and dogs literally, but i suppose if a violent thunderstorm came through and your cat/dog got lifted in an updraft and came back in a wet downburst that it could literally rain cats and dogs. but maybe if you asked the question in american english, id have a much better understanding of what youre really asking.


----------



## skier66 (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> blue
> dodge viper. couldnt tell you why, but ive always adored them.


 
like this one?







thats me in one, oct. 2006 :mrgreen:


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

is it your's?????


----------



## skier66 (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> is it your's?????


 
no.
guess i just went from #1 to number #10 on your list 

friend in New Mexico.

its FAST!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

im jealous!

...you can go right back to number 1 if you have headache medicine to share with me?!


----------



## skier66 (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> im jealous!
> 
> ...you can go right back to number 1 if you have headache medicine to share with me?!


 

by the time i mail it to you it will be gone


----------



## danir (Mar 24, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> when's your birthday? i have a 50% chance of _guessing_ correctly.


 
Only if it rains on half of the days. (sorry but I had to).


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> whats your favourite photo you've ever taken and why?




memories associated with it.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 24, 2008)

So what makes you think you _deserve_ to be MOTW?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Assignment for ya:
> 
> -take a picture of yourself making a funny face and post;
> 
> ...



funny?! im not funny! this is the best face i could make. its not funny. 






i no longer have a pet, but here's the boy anyway :heart:  (i never noticed how bright these pictures are until i uploaded them)
















im poor and i dont have crab on hand, so you'll have to settle for this picture i took over the summer of good old blackbeard.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> So what makes you think you _deserve_ to be MOTW?



i sense some kind of anger there, scott. :hug::

LP thought i deserve to be MOTW, take it up with him! :mrgreen:


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Spidy said:


> Post three pictures of you in your everyday life




talking on the phone. i know you cant see the phone but im on it. 






this is angry beth...i was probably thinking about having to go to work :x and its a candy cane in my mouth






probably the most accurate depiction of me is that im always cold. so here i am at saladworks freezing.


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 24, 2008)

What is tall but short, fat yet skinny, smart and funny?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 24, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> What is tall but short, fat yet skinny, smart and funny?



you???  
(i dont know what you look like)


----------



## skier66 (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> talking on the phone. i know you cant see the phone but im on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Did you rob the place? :mrgreen:


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

i might have....


----------



## domromer (Mar 25, 2008)

Other than work and photography, how do you spent the majority of your free time?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

dom!!! it's been a while. how are you?!?

my free time is split between the GREs and anthony/family


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:
			
		

> one plane and one time and this time
> we'll remember
> one heart and one breath and this breath
> we'll remember
> ...




so whats all that about then?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so whats all that about then?
> [/size][/font]



its a poem ant wrote for me on my birthday.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 25, 2008)

What was your most embarrassing moment ever?

Post a picture of you at the beach.

Do you regularly groom your eyebrows?  People would kill for eyebrows like that!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

it was my 4th or 5th birthday party and my oldest brother (21 or 22) years old had arrived with his girlfriend at the time (also named beth) and he was messing around with me and had pulled my pants down but he took my underwear with it. i hid under a coat for about 2 hours smack in the middle of the kitchen. its still awful to think about it. 

i dont want to post a picture of myself in a bathing suit so you'll have to settle for this. im on the back porch of the beach house we stayed in last year on the sound. its a strange picture, but that's fine...im pretty sure i was watching a storm








and i work on my eyebrows whenever they need to be fixed. the right one has a natural shape, but the left one i have to shape to the right one. i think i do an ok job though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 25, 2008)

Weren't you Big Bully a couple of days ago? What happened?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

you'll have to ask LP


----------



## Renair (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Beth,

If you could invite 3 people from now or the past/dead or alive to dinner, who would they be and why?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

Renair said:


> Congrats Beth,
> 
> If you could invite 3 people from now or the past/dead or alive to dinner, who would they be and why?



1.  id like to invite my mom from about 20 years ago because id like to remember her the way everyone else does.

2. id bring anthony because id like for him to know her, too.

3. and id invite david beckham because he's so amazingly hot. and he'd only be allowed to attend dinner if he were nude.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> it was my 4th or 5th birthday party and my oldest brother (21 or 22) years old had arrived with his girlfriend at the time (also named beth) and he was messing around with me and had pulled my pants down but he took my underwear with it. i hid under a coat for about 2 hours smack in the middle of the kitchen. its still awful to think about it.
> 
> i dont want to post a picture of myself in a bathing suit so you'll have to settle for this. im on the back porch of the beach house we stayed in last year on the sound. its a strange picture, but that's fine...im pretty sure i was watching a storm
> 
> ...


 
About the embarrassing moment...thats mean, BOOOOO on big brother!   I hope he got a scolding about that.  

I like the pic!    You look like an athletic person.  What sports have you participated in, if any?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> About the embarrassing moment...thats mean, BOOOOO on big brother!   I hope he got a scolding about that.
> 
> I like the pic!    You look like an athletic person.  What sports have you participated in, if any?



he didnt get a scolding. it was an accident and he apologized, but they all laughed. 

youre the second person to like this picture. thanks! 

i played soccer for years. and basketball, too. i stopped playing softball after i broke my arm diving for a ball (my mitt hit the ground first and my wrist snapped) those were the only organized sports i played. and now i swim for exercise.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> you'll have to ask LP



:shock: you mean you will change into LP next week?
I'm confused.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a magician!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

so who are your favourite photographers on this here forum?

and more to the point why?

if you were a fish how would you read and answer this question?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Can Bald people have Hairline fractures?

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If nobody buys a ticket to a movie do they still show it?

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Do nudists have pin-ups of people with clothes on?

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If mirrors need light to work, what happens if you put night vision goggles on in the dark and look at a mirror?

are you fed up with my stupid questions?

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If a Man is talking in the forest and there is no woman there                      to hear him, is he still wrong?

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Do the actors on Unsolved Mysteries ever get arrested                         because they look just like the criminal they are playing?[/FONT]


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so who are your favourite photographers on this here forum?
> 
> and more to the point why?
> 
> if you were a fish how would you read and answer this question?



this is in no particular order and i will forget a handful of people so if your name isnt on this list, it doesnt mean i think youre bad.

chiller - sick stuff. its freaking awesome!!! :hail:
doenoe - amazing clarity
NJMAN - portraits rock, landscapes rock. what's not to love?
tuna - amazing eye for composition
abraxas - his work is just awesome
wxnut - his storm pictures make me drool

and if i were a fish, id have read and answered this question the same way.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> [Do nudists have pin-ups of people with clothes on?



Of course not, you fool. They have no pockets to keep the pins in.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?




glue would stick to the inside of the bottle if you took the top off and allowed the moisture within the glue to escape.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Can Bald people have Hairline fractures?



yes

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If nobody buys a ticket to a movie do they still show it?




yes 

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Do nudists have pin-ups of people with clothes on?




no

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If mirrors need light to work, what happens if you put night vision goggles on in the dark and look at a mirror?




night vision goggles dont illuminate the mirror so im going to have to say nothing happens

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]are you fed up with my stupid questions?




no.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If a Man is talking in the forest and there is no woman there                      to hear him, is he still wrong?




nope

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Do the actors on Unsolved Mysteries ever get arrested                         because they look just like the criminal they are playing?





> [/FONT]



probably every now and then


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 25, 2008)

How tall are you?

How tall is Anthony?

Show us a photo of you both side by side...


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> How tall is Anthony?
> 
> Show us a photo of you both side by side...



i'm 5'3

he's 5'8

it took me a long time to find a picture of us together! im not entirely pleased with this picture im posting.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 25, 2008)

You don't look 53. What is your secret?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

my secret was revealed in the book _jitterbug perfume _by tom robbins. its not a good book, but the secret to immortality is there.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> my secret was revealed in the book _jitterbug perfume _by tom robbins. its not a good book, but the secret to immortality is there.


does it have pictures??


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> does it have pictures??



no. its a crying shame.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

not even line drawings for me to colour in??


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

you could just color in the whole page. thats better for the next person who wants to read that book...saves him some time.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 25, 2008)

What was your most romantic date ever!?
If you could only take one picture, anywhere in the world, what would it be and why?
Who is your favorite super hero?
How old are you?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> What was your most romantic date ever!?


it was with ant as our relationship was starting. 

we were both taking summer classes, although different ones and had exams that day. so we sat in his car running our fingers up and down each others arms rather than studying. after not studying, we went to take our exams and decided we'd get some food afterwards. 

so we met at dusal's and i had manicotti and he had spaghetti and then on a whim we decided itd be a great idea to go down the shore. so off we went!  we got to the beach and we were just walking and talking and enjoying each other's company while looking for shooting stars.  we sat down to listen to the water and watch the sky and the touching started again :blulsh2:  and the touching turned into a massage and time flew. what felt like 10 minutes was a little over an hour and then we went for a mostly nude dip in the ocean. the whole thing was unbelievable. :heart:

that might have sounded really lame but it was so wonderful!!!!



> If you could only take one picture, anywhere in the world, what would it be and why?


a sunset picture of silhouetted lovers kissing on the beach in hawaii. there's just something about it that i love. i cant express in words the kind of emotions that evokes in me.



> Who is your favorite super hero?


spiderman



> How old are you?


23


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> you???
> (i dont know what you look like)


 





here ya go...


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 25, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> it was with ant as our relationship was starting.
> 
> we were both taking summer classes, although different ones and had exams that day. so we sat in his car running our fingers up and down each others arms rather than studying. after not studying, we went to take our exams and decided we'd get some food afterwards.
> 
> ...


 

OOH How romantic! I really like your idea of the silhouetted lovers kissing. That would be a fantastic picture.. Especially since I love sunsets and silhouettes!

Where did you find that picture that you posted earlier? I really like it, and want to show a bigger picture to my hubby..


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.allposters.com/-sp/Passion-Posters_i914584_.htm


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> here ya go...



wow!


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 25, 2008)

What's currently your desktop background?

What's the most recent CD you bought?

Why 'spiffy'?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 25, 2008)

this is my current desktop background. i think i took this off here, but i cant remember. so if the person who took this picture reads this, can you let me know?
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/8660/reflectionsshoesnobodievq3.jpg

i got a picture cd yesterday, does that count? i honestly cannot remember the last music cd i bought.

my dad made up this name. i guess he thought i was spiffy


----------



## skier66 (Mar 26, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> youre the second person to like this picture.


 

Third person checking in.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

skier66 said:


> Third person checking in.



thanks andy!


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 26, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> wow!


 
It only took like a half an hour look like that:

2 mins to find the body online
5 mins to find a head of mine that matched the lighting
23 mins to make my head match the body and look somewhat real.

:mrgreen:


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 26, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> What is tall but short, fat yet skinny, smart and funny?


 
I have no idea, I just wondered if you knew.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> It only took like a half an hour look like that:
> 
> 2 mins to find the body online
> 5 mins to find a head of mine that matched the lighting
> ...



lol, nice



BoblyBill said:


> I have no idea, I just wondered if you knew.



im sorry. i dont know


----------



## Ajay (Mar 26, 2008)

When did you start seriously getting into photography?

What's your favorite roller coaster/amusement park ride?

What sort of things are you afraid of?

What position did you play in soccer??  (I was a goalie for a long time!)

Is there anything in your life so far that you wish you could have changed?

Yay Spiffy!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

Ajay said:


> When did you start seriously getting into photography?


november 2007 



> What's your favorite roller coaster/amusement park ride?


i dont find those things fun at all. so i dont do them. so i would have to say the dragon roller coaster at bowcraft in scotch plains, nj. its designed for small children. its about all i can handle :lmao:



> What sort of things are you afraid of?


there's isnt enough time to list the things im afraid of....
spiders
death
social situations involving speaking
rape
robbers
being followed
lightning
fires
sharks
horses
failure
heights
disappointing the people i love
im stopping here.



> What position did you play in soccer??  (I was a goalie for a long time!)


my time was usually split between sweeper and forward



> Is there anything in your life so far that you wish you could have changed?


i dont think so. ive made some bad choices but im very happy with how ive turned out.



> Yay Spiffy!


:hug::


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 26, 2008)

If you could be in a movie, what movie would you want to act in?
And what TV show?
Would you be a main character?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> If you could be in a movie, what movie would you want to act in?
> And what TV show?
> Would you be a main character?



fight club
heroes
no


----------



## danir (Mar 26, 2008)

Why did you want to be asked all these questions (be MOTW)?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

danir said:


> Why did you want to be asked all these questions (be MOTW)?



i wanted something to keep me occupied at work. as it turns out, i have the flu and now its keeping me occupied at home in bed.


----------



## danir (Mar 26, 2008)

feel well.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 26, 2008)

Chicken soup, the best remedy out there for the flu..

Do you like getting all this attention aka MOTW?!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

i have chicken soup. theraflu. afrin. a decongestant. mucinex. and tea. 
i appreciate the concern!

i am loving all this attention!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 26, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i have chicken soup. theraflu. afrin. a decongestant. mucinex. and tea.
> i appreciate the concern!
> 
> i am loving all this attention!


 

I know I did too... It's fun!

I hope you get well soon! Are you on spring break or was that last week?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I know I did too... It's fun!
> 
> I hope you get well soon! Are you on spring break or was that last week?



thanks! :hug::

spring break is a thing of the past. i work now


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 26, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> thanks! :hug::
> 
> spring break is a thing of the past. i work now


 

LOL Yeah the only thing spring break was for me, is a break from school and homework.. No more party fun for me.. There are work, and kids to deal with..

What is the GRE? Is that a state board test you have to pass?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

The GRE is the test you have to take to go to grad school. its not much different than the SATs but i havent seen the math in years. its just a matter of becoming familiar again


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate math.. I just got done bombing my college algebra math test.. 
So are you going into meteorology?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

id say ill be going back into meteorology. my BS is in meteorology


----------



## Puscas (Mar 26, 2008)

could you tell your favorite joke again, but backwards (so I know why it was deleted...)?

what would you ask me?


what comes to mind when you hear the following:
American Idol
Diet Coke
tivo
Alaska
casino


Who hasn't asked you anything here yet that you was hoping would

you could be a guest on a tv-show, any show. What show would that be?


what existing book would you want to have been the athor of?






pascal


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

Puscas said:


> could you tell your favorite joke again, but backwards (so I know why it was deleted...)?


you should subscribe. that way you could have seen it, but incoming PM with the joke



> what would you ask me?


you'll have to wait until your MOTW to find out 



> what comes to mind when you hear the following:
> American Idol
> Diet Coke
> tivo
> ...


american idol - a microphone
diet coke - the tab of a soda can
tivo - the noise it makes when you hit the fast forward or rewind
alaska - my friend Bo
casino - my cousin david



> Who hasn't asked you anything here yet that you was hoping would


im surprised that alex_b has only asked one question.



> you could be a guest on a tv-show, any show. What show would that be?


wheel of fortune



> what existing book would you want to have been the athor of?


cat's cradle


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

What's been your favourite question so far?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> imagine your me for a minute.
> 
> yeah you like that don't you? feels odd though don't it? and no I don't quite understand whats going on in my head either.
> 
> ...



favorite question so far


----------



## Puscas (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks for the joke! I saw that one when I was still a subscriber (and I will be one again soon). :mrgreen: I even remember telling it to my wife. 

And I've been MOTW already, but I'll let you of the hook on that one.


But! Two more questions to answer:

say there's a next life and you can come back as anything, as long as it's not alive (so no person/animals/plants). What would it be?

which country would you like to be the president/queen/dictator of?





pascal


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

Puscas said:


> thanks for the joke! I saw that one when I was still a subscriber (and I will be one again soon). :mrgreen: I even remember telling it to my wife.
> 
> And I've been MOTW already, but I'll let you of the hook on that one.
> 
> ...


im glad you liked and shared the joke! 

id come back as a mirror in a locker room.

i think id like to rule switzerland.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh great, now I want to know the joke.. lol

If you could have anyone harrass you on the forum, besides LP, who would it be and why?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh and how are you feeling? Any better?


----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 27, 2008)

If Floridians called alligators, crocodiles, and cobras they called rattlesnakes; what would they call a mongoose?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh great, now I want to know the joke.. lol
> 
> If you could have anyone harrass you on the forum, besides LP, who would it be and why?


you should subscribe to see the joke!
ill PM it to you.
ferny. i dig his humor.



Big Bully said:


> Oh and how are you feeling? Any better?


im feeling pretty fluish, thanks for asking. i still have a raspy voice and im coughing all the time and my throat hurts and i have the chills and i might have a fever but i dont own a thermometer and there's no one here to tell me if im warm. perhaps that was more than you wanted to know? lol


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> If Floridians called alligators, crocodiles, and cobras they called rattlesnakes; what would they call a mongoose?



i cant make heads or tails of this question, but i would guess call a mongoose a squirrel. dont ask about the logic.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What are your true feelings towards badgers and snakes?


i like snakes as long as they arent hurting me. and im indifferent towards badgers. but when you combine badgers, mushrooms and african snakes, well then the party can start!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Woot woot!!!
> 
> *raises the roof*
> 
> ...


i was in 10th grade. when i heard about it, i was sitting in homeroom when my principal came on the loud speaker and said that planes had crashed into the world trade center towers and that we were under attack. then he told us not to spread any rumors. lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont remember seeing smoke but there was ash falling on my school. i know if i had gone to a higher elevation that the smoke was visible, but i dont know of high points in westfield.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Interesting.
> 
> What's your favourite fruit?



it varies from day to day, but always at the top of my list are strawberries, raspberries and mangoes.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Kewl.
> 
> Veggies? What are your favourite vegetables?



im not sure how strict you are with this question so ill give you two answers.

non-strict answers: tomatoes and ocra.
strict answers: carrots and broccoli


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Me...moi...strict?
> 
> lol~
> 
> ...



the element?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Why yes, yes of course.



well i suppose i never gave it any thought... and i suppose id say im indifferent to it unless its contaminating the area i live in. then id really dislike it.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Fair enough, makes sense.
> 
> 
> Would you rather..."tally" or "ho"?



ho


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *grin*
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you think in the World you'd be if Colombus had not discovered America?


i think id be in germany


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Frankfurt or Heidelberg?



stuttgart


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> sehr nett!
> 
> 
> Who do you think you were in your previous life?


ive never thought about it. i guess that means i dont think i existed anytime before i was conceived.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Do you think I'm asking you weird questions?


yes, but im enjoying them


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Can I get a...
> 
> ...WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> ...


fire

oh and WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I like fire! :heart:
> 
> If you were abducted by Aliens, which Planet would you prefer to be taken to?



jupiter!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Why Jupiter and not Pluto?


well first pluto is no longer a planet. and second, what's so good about pluto? and third, jupiter has that giant storm. and the fluids are amazing to watch as they move.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *gasp* It's not??? OMG!
> 
> :meh:
> 
> ...


throw it at people


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> When you eat your smarties, do you eat the red ones last?


no. do most people?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I don't. Screw them!
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts about Peanut Butter?


well, i dont eat it often because i dont really like it, but when combined with jelly on white bread, it can hit the spot. i dont prefer chunky but ill eat it if i have to (why would i ever _have_ to eat peanut butter?)


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Peanut butter is a mouthful of deliciousness   :hail:
> 
> 
> How many grapes make up a bunch?


lots of grapes make up a bunch!

a friend of mine just told me i sound like a frog


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> BINGO! That's correct.
> 
> Awww, *hugs*
> 
> ...


LP asked the same question! i said nope. but who's asking? ry or mo?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> lol~
> 
> Ryan is
> 
> ...


i think the songwriter is the one who doesnt care. id lose sleep if i didnt know the status of jimmy's corn.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Quite frankly, I don't blame him.
> 
> 
> What colour would a smurf turn if you choked it?


i think he'd turn a deeper shade of blue. 

(is it possible that my fever is breaking?)


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> That'd be dangerous!
> 
> Yes, of course!!! Frogs break fevers fast...lol~
> 
> ...


i take it back. im not sweating. im just burning hot. wonderful! :x

they are not annoying me at all. in fact, im quite enjoying them!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I was just teasing, hope you feel better (Assuming you're not feeling 100%)
> 
> 
> Why do cows "mooo" & sheep "baaa"?


something with their vocal chords?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I dunno. I was asking you, silly.
> 
> 
> what globally known beer do you prefer, if at all?


i dont drink beer.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> Why do Chinese have such trouble with pronouncing the letter "r"?


placement of the tongue


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> R-r-r-r-r-r-r....
> 
> No kidding, I think I have it mastered!
> 
> ...


i think you will if you put your name on the list. did you put your name on the list?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 28, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Well then. Thanks to a friend, I am on the list! *nods*
> 
> 
> How do you eat your steak?
> ...


medium rare

the bishop's hat is on his night stand.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 28, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Me too! Yummy.
> 
> On his night stand? Left or Right?
> 
> ...


left.
its orange because of how it reflects and absorbs light.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 29, 2008)

that's all the questions you guys have for me?!?!?!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2008)

**** *** ?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2008)

oopps..


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 29, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> **** *** ?


oh the possibilities, alex!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 29, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> oh the possibilities, alex!



:lmao:

yes


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> If you step on the cracks, will you break your Mother's back?


no, but as a child it scared me.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Have you ever put ketchup on your steak?


i have not. do you recommend it?


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Phew!
> 
> ...*gags*
> 
> ...


if there were bacon on a cheeseburger, then there would be ketchup on it, but i wouldnt eat bacon with breakfast and put ketchup on it. 
and not on my eggs either. i know it's bizarre but i put maple syrup on my scrambled eggs.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm very much the same way. With ketchup on my breakfast.
> 
> ...


last i checked i was still american


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Eh!
> 
> Do you think it's time I got an avatar?


yes. and it should be of ry and mo in that order


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> But...but...but...I don't know how to resize to make an avatar  :???:
> 
> Could you help? Do you like helping people?


go to user CP --> edit avatar ---> and then option 2. upload it from your computer. they'll resize it for you 

i dont mind helping people if i can.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> You have to be kidding me??? It resizes ot for you??? Oh. my. goodness!
> 
> I feel like such a tool, Mo would be dying of laughter right now
> 
> ...


lol, you shouldnt feel like a tool.
that type of typing does bother me. yes.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Ha! But I do...
> 
> Yeah, me too. I was asked that question on another site once and got banned for flaming afterwards
> 
> ...


i dont like chocolate, so yes, ive gone most of my life without it. chocolate with other things is alright, but chocolate cake, chocolate ice cream, solid chocolate, chocolate bars all taste bad to me.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Did I just read that right? Holy moses, didn't think your type existed! lol~
> 
> 
> 1,2,3...then what? (And no, it's not 4)


baby you and me girl (jackson 5)


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Do sheep get static cling when they rub against one another?


static cling...no, but static, yes.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *noted*
> 
> Whose cruel idea was it for the word Lisp to have a S in it?


im not sure, but i have a friend who thinks i have a lisp. he is the only person in the world who thinks i have a lisp. its so strange.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Call me, I'll tell ya
> 
> 
> Are you excited to go back to work today? :er:


id rather gauge my own eyes out.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Eeeeek!!!
> 
> :hug::
> 
> ...


clearly, mayhem would ensue


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Would the poor little ***** cat survive such a test?


9 lives, brother


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Clever answer
> 
> 
> If Superman was so smart, why did he wear his underpants outside of his pants?


the joke's on you!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Hahahahaha...smart ass!
> 
> 
> Do vegetarians eat animal crackers???   :meh:


indeed they do!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> They must contain soy then :er:
> 
> 
> am I bugging you....yet?
> ...


do you want to be  bugging me? 

there was a show on abc. the weekenders or something. they changed clothes.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> No. Not at all. I just don't want to thorn in your side.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


the locks keep out the gunman.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> But it's always open, how is that so?


comes standard on the door


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> At what post count would you like to see this thread dwindle?


at whichever one makes you happy.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Oh?
> 
> But this is your thread, it's all about you...not me.


but youre keeping it alive... so really, its up to you.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *cries*
> 
> Then I shall retire from posting here...
> 
> ...


i wasnt saying you should stop!!!!!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

unless you want to stop.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Yes or no. Do you want me to continue asking you outragious questions?


yes. work sucks. pass my time for me please!



> Do you think I will be looked at being a lunatic for asking you such questions?


 perhaps, but who cares?!



> How do you think I will fare when and if I am MOTW?


 i think you'll do just fine!



> Do you like cheese on your pasta?


 sometimes, but not parmesan. 



> Have you ever riden a motorcycle?


 no. 



> What are your feelings about the war on Terrror?


 im not gonna answer this. political stuff, you know.



> Do you have any pets?


 not anymore



> What do you do for a living?


 environmental scientist



> What are you wearing today?


 black pants, green tank top, black button up shirt and a green zip up sweater. 



> Do you think I'm a nut? lol~


 nope.




> *laughs histerically*


this made me laugh, too :lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Sweet deal! Do you have an office?


i have a cubicle with 2 pictures of ducks that my boss put in here one day when i was in the field.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> That's quacked! I'd have ducking lost it if someone decorated my work space for me.
> 
> That's just bill-shyte!


excellent jokes. lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *gigglesnort*
> 
> I'm doing some reasearch on the Thomas Edison Building, what can you tell me about it?


i cant really tell you anything about anything lol.

its amazing that i get a paycheck


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Ha! Too funny.
> 
> Try www.google.ca  :er:  hahahaha!
> 
> ...


i dont know why but google canada made me laugh.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Eh!


bend over rover :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> You'd like that wouldn't you?


:stun:


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Have you ever killed a spider?


ive killed many. i hate those blasted things. they give me the willies BIG time.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> You?
> 
> ...YOU...get...err...uhm...a willie???
> 
> ...


oh my god. LOL.  maybe i should have said i get the heebie jeebies (sp??) :lmao:

cool kids practice math on their lunch break! ldman:


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> No kidding!!! Next you'll tell me you're getting chubbies too  :greenpbl:
> 
> Yes I know. I use to practice math on my lunch when I was your age too :mrgreen:


im falling asleep at work. this is bad news.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *hands you a redbull*
> 
> Do you like redbull?
> 
> ...


i dont like redbull. i try to stay away from caffeine and energy drinks. they dont do good things to my body.

i prefer rye bread or potato bread. thats more towards the brown end of the spectrum.

i havent sky dived.

and i have been to texas.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Yeah...redbull ducks me up too.
> 
> Me too, rye bed rocks. You do realize it's named after me right?
> 
> Which Cities in Texas? I was in Houston and some place by the Ocean...a little amusement area...forget the name.


houston. and of course my plane flew out hours before tornadoes touched down north and west of the city. just my luck...


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> I was in Houston.
> 
> ...


i have not, though randy wants me to go there to visit him.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Will you be eating wings if and when you go?
> 
> Do you play any musical instruments?


wings? i have no idea. if randy wanted to get wings, id eat them too but i dont think that would be on my list of things to do in buffalo. 

and no. no musical instruments.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> No? What else is there to do in Buffalo other than eat wings, maybe go to the Walden Galleria Mall...and well...maybe catch a live sporting event? Allow me to answer....not much! lol~
> 
> How are you today?
> 
> How's work?


you could go see randy!?!?!?

i think today is about to get much better!!! 

as usual though, work blows.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I so could. Maybe I will take an hour drive when you go and we will have a party!
> 
> Why is that???
> 
> Yeah, work schmerk...pfft!


i dont know when ill get to buffalo. 

working is for losers.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Heh, I'm a little over an hour away...keep me posted.
> 
> Phew. I am NOT a loser.
> 
> ...


im a big fan!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Pervert!


i am. lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> You don't say
> 
> 
> What are your feelings about using tabs for keeping multiple web pages open...yay or nay?


100% yay. its how i keep from getting in trouble while working


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Emphasis on working of course.
> 
> 
> What are you *working* on???


im working on this bag of baby carrots. my stomach keeps growling.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 2, 2008)

can we please let this thread drop off the page now as it is MissMia's turn to be Member Of The Week. It is only one member per week.


----------

